# hey ladies



## nenalinda27 (Feb 16, 2006)

hi ladies, I joined this site a few weeks ago and I finally decided to introduce myself.  My name is Madelyn and I have beed a mac addict for 6 yrs now.  I thought I was a bit crazy, but I'm so happy to see I'm not alone with my obession.  I absolutely love this site.  I can't believe it took me so long to find it.


----------



## user3 (Feb 16, 2006)

See you around the forum!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 16, 2006)

hi Madelyn!! We're glad you found us!  Hope you have a great time here!


----------



## BeautifulPsycho (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, better late than never (that you found us!)!


----------



## user2 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Madelyn and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome Madelyn!!


----------



## user4 (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------

